# So thats why melky has been doing so well this year!



## Amaximus (Aug 15, 2012)

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/giants-cabrera-suspended-positive-drug-190245357--mlb.html


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 16, 2012)

lmao i heard about that yesterday on SC. I mean his hit% had nothing to do with the fact he was taking juice but obviously his slugging percentage is a direct result. I really don't understand the concept of juice in baseball because the sport is about hand-eye coordination not batting power necessarily. you can take DUMB steroids n still average a shitty .200 either way he's fucked for 50 games. basically the rest of the season.


----------



## CannabisShaolin (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## CannabisShaolin (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Amaximus (Aug 18, 2012)

​
..........​


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Aug 18, 2012)

LMAO ya niggaz is wildin. but all this is true as hell.


----------



## Squizz (Aug 20, 2012)

TheWiseInfidel said:


> lmao i heard about that yesterday on SC. I mean his hit% had nothing to do with the fact he was taking juice but obviously his slugging percentage is a direct result. I really don't understand the concept of juice in baseball because the sport is about hand-eye coordination not batting power necessarily. you can take DUMB steroids n still average a shitty .200 either way he's fucked for 50 games. basically the rest of the season.


Steroids are extremely beneficial to baseball players. Why? Because they are recovery drugs. You can train harder, and recover faster from minor injuries with the use of steroids. They are the proverbial fountain of youth. This is why it is beneficial for a baseball player to use steroids. Because baseball players play 162 games in a season. The sheer volume of games is destined to cause some sort of injury. 

As for Cabrera, this is his own stupidity. He had to know he was going to get caught. If you use testosterone, it's almost a lock you're going to get caught. At least Barry Bonds used THG, GH, Insulin, and EPO. Drugs that, at the time, MLB was not able to detect.


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 20, 2012)

hahaha steroids are at it again might aswell make them legal in baseball such a joke everyone is taking them.....


----------



## Amaximus (Aug 21, 2012)

..........​


----------

